# Ang galing mo po



## tagalogstudent

My Filipina girlfriend just told me "ang galing mo po."  When I translate it, it just says "The skill you sir."

What, exactly, does she mean?  I don't understand the literal translation.


----------



## Scherle

*Ang galing mo *means "you are good".  "Po" is just to add courteousness.  

Good day!


----------



## niernier

tagalogstudent said:


> My Filipina girlfriend just told me "ang galing mo po."  When I translate it, it just says "The skill you sir."
> 
> What, exactly, does she mean?  I don't understand the literal translation.



In regular coversations, we usually use the pattern ang + adjective to describe something. Thus, you would hear:

Ang galing mo instead of magaling ka.
Ang ganda mo instead of maganda ka.
Ang bait mo instead of mabait ka.

It's more conversational. I hope this helps!


----------



## demerith

i also sense possible sarcasm here. "po" is a particle used for politeness towards elders or superiors. when used towards a friend or loved-one, it may mean that she's slightly making fun of you.

also to clarify, by "galing" means "good" as in skilled, not good as in morally good or kind. for that she would have said "ang bait mo po."


----------



## janejana

ang galing mo po means you are good in doing something.


----------



## chiquita1234

janejana said:


> ang galing mo po means you are good in doing something.



it should be: you are goot at doing something.


----------



## Scherle

chiquita1234 said:


> it should be: you are goot at doing something.


 

 You probably mean "good".


----------

